

Rate my app: 3Things - Complete 3 things a day and live your life - toniowhola
http://threethings.heroku.com

======
BasilAwad
Congrats on launching. From a non-hacker currently learning rails and with a
new found respect for developers, respect.

My thing is I'm afraid to log-on, especially with my twitter account. For
example, I would never type the 3rd to-do item into a browser! Heck, if I was
to type that 3rd to-do item as an intention in an email I would be proof-
reading the recipient list like I have OCD.

------
yummybear
Drive to work. Work. Drive home.

~~~
bfung

      Get to work.  Work efficiently.  Leave work at work.
    

Optimistic-alized for you =)

------
loumf
I would like to try it, but I have no idea what you are going to post to
twitter. Could you explain somewhere exactly what gets posted and when. Also,
can I control what is private and public? I get that a totally public to-do
list might make people do them better, but I just need to understand exactly
how public it is before I type my to-dos into it.

------
krat0sprakhar
Nicely done. Can you please shed some light on what did you use to make this?
It'll be really helpful for a beginner like me.

------
adriano_f
This is quite good. I love the 3 item limit. Forces you to pick what's
important, and get it done.

I currently use TeuxDeux list, but only to track my "One important task" for
the day. I rarely need to see anything other than today's tasks, though, so I
might switch to this.

------
karolisd
Is 'Rails for Comedians' a real thing? I tried to google it.

------
gnufied
Will be helpful if it takes Time Zone of user in account. It is already Monday
afternoon and your app is asking me things to do for Sunday.

------
nickmalcolm
Rowan Simpson of Southgate Labs made an iOS app, Top Three, which does this a
few years ago [http://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/top-
three/id377629136?mt=8...](http://itunes.apple.com/nz/app/top-
three/id377629136?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4)

------
sebkomianos
Let's see if it can make me even a tad more productive..

------
kahawe
I can imagine this using some sort of "somethingnew" list (from e.g.
www.reddit.com/r/somethingnew) or maybe you can feed it a list of things you
always wanted to do but (typically) never got around to... so you give it some
tasks, maybe specify a condition (weekends or during the week?) and next thing
you know, it tells you to do that task the next time those conditions are met.

